# 02 Altima, adding subs?



## STARBUCKS (Nov 25, 2003)

A buddy of mine with an 02 Altima wants me to put 2 12's in his trunk for him... i have the subs/amp/box and everything.. i just don't know how to tie into the factory head unit.. i don't know know much about car audio.. but i'm a bodyman/mechanic and if you tell me what needs to be done i can do it... by the way it has the bose system in it.. 

thank you.. :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Does the amp have high level inputs? If so you can just extend the wires coming from the rear speakers and tie it directly into the amp. Otherwise just use a line output converter. You put 4 speaker leads in (the rear speakers) and it turns it into RCA outs and then you can just run RCA cables from the LOC to the amp.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Does the amp have high level inputs? If so you can just extend the wires coming from the rear speakers and tie it directly into the amp. Otherwise just use a line output converter. You put 4 speaker leads in (the rear speakers) and it turns it into RCA outs and then you can just run RCA cables from the LOC to the amp.



YOu forgot to warn him...that if he does use a LOC....he gets no respect! :thumbup:

Hey, try reading the thread just below this one you started, its named "Adding Amp or Sub to system".


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i'm just trying to help the guy out azgrower. If he wants to do this, im not gonna deny him information. My opinion has nothing to do with whether or not i want to help a fellow nissan-owner out. You dont have to be an ass


----------



## jroddvette (Feb 24, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Does the amp have high level inputs? If so you can just extend the wires coming from the rear speakers and tie it directly into the amp. Otherwise just use a line output converter. You put 4 speaker leads in (the rear speakers) and it turns it into RCA outs and then you can just run RCA cables from the LOC to the amp.


hello 
then what do you suggest for the remote wire?
i have a 97 pathfinder with the bose, i am looking to add one 12" sub.
thanks, jrodd


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

tap into a wire on the ignition side of the power wire. The amps will turn on every time the key is turned to the "ON" position


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

He might have a problem though. Bose speakers are internally amped, which means that loc might not work if hes connecting it from the back of the head unit.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

haha, i must have skimmed over the bose. You cant add a subwoofer to the bose system without upgrading EVERYTHING


----------



## jroddvette (Feb 24, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> haha, i must have skimmed over the bose. You cant add a subwoofer to the bose system without upgrading EVERYTHING


F**K!
any other suggestions?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

jroddvette said:


> F**K!
> any other suggestions?


Navone Engineering....N-85 Adapter....or the N-85V...
http://www.davidnavone.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=N-85
http://www.davidnavone.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=N-85V

The nice thing about Navone's LOCs is they have a built in remote turn on, so you dont need to mess around with looking for your ignition wire behind the dash.


----------



## jroddvette (Feb 24, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Navone Engineering....N-85 Adapter....or the N-85V...
> http://www.davidnavone.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=N-85
> http://www.davidnavone.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=N-85V
> 
> The nice thing about Navone's LOCs is they have a built in remote turn on, so you dont need to mess around with looking for your ignition wire behind the dash.


cool, thanks.
i just emailed navone's.
jared


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

jroddvette said:


> i just emailed navone's.
> jared


Your welcome, emailing him is the smartest thing you could do, the guy is a genius when it comes to car audio and electronics. He is a hell of a nice guy too. He is sure to help you out.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> haha, i must have skimmed over the bose. You cant add a subwoofer to the bose system without upgrading EVERYTHING


Doesnt have to upgrade everything, just his HU.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Doesnt have to upgrade everything, just his HU.



Depending on the specific Bose setup (it seems to be different from model to model), none of the speakers will work with an aftermarket headunit, so replacing the headunit means the speakers stop working and you have to replace them too.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh ok then yeah he has to replace everything.


----------

